# Jamis Allegro 2 or Raleigh Cadent ft3



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

So my allegro 2 will be here tomorrow from the LBS, I tried the Raleigh Cadent ft3 at the shop the other day too. I am very impressed with the Raleigh, it looks super clean, cleaner than the jamis. Shifters on the Raleigh felt a little weird though. I can't get the cleanliness look of the ft3 out of my head. The raleigh looked nicer, what should i do?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

UtahBloke said:


> So my allegro 2 will be here tomorrow from the LBS, I tried the Raleigh Cadent ft3 at the shop the other day too. I am very impressed with the Raleigh, it looks super clean, cleaner than the jamis. Shifters on the Raleigh felt a little weird though. I can't get the cleanliness look of the ft3 out of my head. The raleigh looked nicer, what should i do?


I won't deny that looks matter, but primarily bikes are for riding, so my opinion is to get the one that fits, feels, rides and handles the way you prefer.

Regarding the specs on the bikes, FWIW I think the Raleigh has a slight edge in a couple of areas. The crankset is Shimano Tiagra versus FSA Tempo on the Jamis. Also, the Raleigh is 9 speed rear, while the Jamis is 8. I think long term and real world riding the crankset (quality) differences will matter more than an additional cog. 

I'm not that familiar with the differences in shifters, but will say that shifter feel is fairly important, so another thing to consider. You could mention it and ask if they're set up/ adjusted properly.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I won't deny that looks matter, but primarily bikes are for riding, so my opinion is to get the one that fits, feels, rides and handles the way you prefer.
> 
> Regarding the specs on the bikes, FWIW I think the Raleigh has a slight edge in a couple of areas. The crankset is Shimano Tiagra versus FSA Tempo on the Jamis. Also, the Raleigh is 9 speed rear, while the Jamis is 8. I think long term and real world riding the crankset (quality) differences will matter more than an additional cog.
> 
> I'm not that familiar with the differences in shifters, but will say that shifter feel is fairly important, so another thing to consider. You could mention it and ask if they're set up/ adjusted properly.


All the time it has taken to get the bike shipped here and put together has just been giving me time to look at other bikes. Which is kind of a bad thing because I can't really just put my full effort into what I really want to do, riding. I'm just stuck looking and researching and bugging the LBSs with questions, which is just torture sometimes I know. 

So PJ352, what you are saying is that the Raleigh crankset is better quality? Or am I reading what I want to read, because I really want the Raleigh now.

thanks for being patient, i know this forum gets so many, "what should i...." "why should i..." "i'm a newb." " help" thanks for enduring.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

UtahBloke said:


> All the time it has taken to get the bike shipped here and put together has just been giving me time to look at other bikes. Which is kind of a bad thing because *I can't really just put my full effort into what I really want to do, riding*. I'm just stuck looking and researching and bugging the LBSs with questions, which is just torture sometimes I know.
> 
> So PJ352, what you are saying is that the Raleigh crankset is better quality? Or am I reading what I want to read, because I really want the Raleigh now.
> 
> thanks for being patient, i know this forum gets so many, "what should i...." "why should i..." "i'm a newb." " help" thanks for enduring.


Yes, given the choice, I'd go with the Shimano crankset. They're pretty near bulletproof and should give you thousands of miles of trouble free performance. I wouldn't say the same for the FSA.

That aside, I may be reading the bolded statement wrong, but if what you're saying is that you haven't yet defined your intended purposes (the type of ridng you want to do), then by all means take a step back and do so.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

While it's not a nice thing to do, it's fairly common to have someone order a bike through a shop and then not want it. On the other hand, you'd make up for that by getting a bike from the floor of the shop (I'm assuming one and the same shop here), which is always a good thing as far as the shop is concerned. Get the Raleigh if you like it better. The shifters will stop "feeling weird" after the first ride. Agree with PJ on the crank quality.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> That aside, I may be reading the bolded statement wrong, but if what you're saying is that you haven't yet defined your intended purposes (the type of ridng you want to do), then by all means take a step back and do so.


Sorry PJ, what I meant was. I want to get riding the road but I can't because I've been waiting for the bike to get here, and now i'm indecisive about a bike. I like road riding more than anything off trail and dirt. I'm a little nervous to tell the shop I want the raleigh now.


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

Not to make you question further, but PJ352 brings up a good question about intended purpose. You also say _*"I like road riding more than anything off trail and dirt"*_. May I ask why you are going with a hybrid? Maybe you still intend to ride trail/dirt sometimes?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

bdok said:


> Not to make you question further, but PJ352 brings up a good question about intended purpose.


Can't speak for the OP. But the Cadent FT3 leans more into the road bike direction than your traditional hybrid. It probably even shares its frame with a Raleigh road bike. Other companies might call a bike like he FT3 a "flat bar road bike."

Many times, people are intrigued by bikes like these only because of the flat bar—they can't imagine pretzeling themselves into that "uncomfortable drop-bar racing position" and working those strange brake-shifters. Not saying that's the case with the OP, mind you.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

bdok said:


> Not to make you question further, but PJ352 brings up a good question about intended purpose. You also say _*"I like road riding more than anything off trail and dirt"*_. May I ask why you are going with a hybrid? Maybe you still intend to ride trail/dirt sometimes?


The hybrid seems to be bridging the gap between a road commuter and full on road bike, or thats what I thought. I only need a bike to do commuting to work, and take it on the road no more than 10 miles a day 2 or 3 times a week. I think I am going to go with the jamis, it is cheaper, and if i really want to get into road biking then I will know exactly what I want and spend the money for it.


----------



## damacl6 (Aug 15, 2011)

Utahbloke I'm just wondering where in Utah you are. I am looking to buy my first road bike and am looking for a good LBS if you are in the Salt Lake valley. Sounds like you have found a good shop.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

damacl6 said:


> Utahbloke I'm just wondering where in Utah you are. I am looking to buy my first road bike and am looking for a good LBS if you are in the Salt Lake valley. Sounds like you have found a good shop.


I'm moving into the SL Valley in a few days. My father in law loves a little shop called cottonwood cyclery, they deal with fuji, raleigh, marin, jamis. They have a few bikes in shop, but the customer service is amazing from what he tells me. Canyon Bicycles in draper about 800 e 12300 s deal with specialized, trek, cervelo and colnago. They have a HUUGE selection of specialized.


----------

